# Pique: Één-woord vertaling gezocht



## eno2

Één-woord vertaling gezocht.
Context: <The thing that worries me most is that he has a nuclear button. How do we make sure that there are checks and balances to make sure that he doesn’t, in a fit of pique at three in the morning, decide: ‘That’s it’>
 Definition of Pique: 





> a transient feeling of wounded vanity : resentment * a fit of* *pique *Een vlaag van gekwetste ijdelheid


Pique = gekwetste ijdelheid. Één-woord vertaling gezocht. Ik vermoed dat er geen is.
Fit of pìque: vlaag/aanval/opstoot van gekwetste ijdelheid.

Ergerlijk is dat als je "pique" introduceert in Google,  de 75.000.000 hits meestal over de Spaanse voetballer Gerard* Piqué *en natuurlijk ook over Shakira gaan. 
Kent Google dan het verschil niet tussen "pique" en "Piqué"?


----------



## Suehil

Ik denk dat 'nijd' vrij dichtbij komt.


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> Ik denk dat 'nijd' vrij dichtbij komt.


Inderdaad. De grote van Dale vertaalt "a fit of pique" als "een nijdige bui".


----------



## eno2

edit: wacht, ik twijfel terug na spontaan applaus.

Tot mijn GROTE verbazing is de eerste betekenis van nijd: 





> 1 Lust, aandrift


Vandaar dat ik er niet opkwam. Maar er staat bij: 





> niet algemeen



Wat heeft VD dat in de eerste betekenis te zetten als het niet algemeen is? Begrijp niet...

Ik begreep nijd altijd in betekenissen 2 en 3: Vijandschap, Bittere afgunst.

Even kijken naar samengestelde woorden op -nijd om te zien of daar 'lust' uitkomt.
Het bekende penisnijd.


> in de psychoanalyse aangenomen (onbewuste) afgunst bij de vrouw wegens het gemis van een penis


Niet echt lust...

En Minnenijd:





> verouderde literaire taal jaloersheid, jaloezie uit liefde


Niet echt lust...

Broodnijd is wel het meest bekende:


> afgunst jegens een voorspoediger beroepsgenoot


Niet echt lust...
--------

Conclusie: twijfel blijft....


----------



## bibibiben

Van Dale N-E: uit gepikeerdheid - in a fit of pique.


----------



## eno2

Dank je.

Begrijp jij nijd als 'lust en aandrift'?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Dank je.
> 
> Begrijp jij nijd als 'lust en aandrift'?



De nieuwste Van Dale geeft deze betekenis het label 'niet alg.' mee. Het heeft er veel van weg dat 'zwaar veroud.' een betere kwalificatie zou zijn. Het op internet te raadplegen WNT stelt al dat _nijd _in deze betekenis in Noord-Nederland (zoals dat toen heette) verouderd is. In een lemma gepubliceerd in 1911. In Zuid-Nederland (Vlaanderen) zou deze betekenis destijds nog niet verouderd zijn. Als voorbeeld wordt daar _nijd om te werken _gegeven (dat in Nederland _zin/lust om te werken_ zou luiden).


----------



## eno2

Wat vind je ervan dat Van Dale de "niet algemeen" betekenis 


> NIJD="niet algemeen: 'lust en aandrift'


en 





> NIJDIG = niet algemeen driftig, vurig, fel


als eerste betekenis voorop plaatst? Raar toch?




Suehil said:


> Ik denk dat 'nijd' vrij dichtbij komt.





Peterdg said:


> Inderdaad. De grote van Dale vertaalt "a fit of pique" als "een nijdige bui".



"in een vlaag van nijd(igheid)" moet inderdaad goed zijn voor " in a fit of pique",  besef ik nu. In de betekenis van kwaadheid, niet in die van lust, aandrift". "In een vlaag van gepikeerdheid" zou  ik toch zou verkiezen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Wat vind je ervan dat Van Dale de "niet algemeen" betekenis
> 
> en
> als eerste betekenis voorop plaatst? Raar toch?



Ik geloof dat Van Dale de oudste betekenis als eerste vermeldt. 




eno2 said:


> "in een vlaag van nijd(igheid)" moet inderdaad goed zijn voor " in a fit of pique",  besef ik nu. In de betekenis van kwaadheid, niet in die van lust, aandrift". "In een vlaag van gepikeerdheid" zou  ik toch zou verkiezen.



Of: in een gepikeerde bui.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik geloof dat Van Dale de oudste betekenis als eerste vermeldt.


 Ah.


> Of: in een gepikeerde bui.


Beter.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ah.



Ik zou het liever omgekeerd zien. Of nog beter: de meest frequent gebruikte betekenis boven. By the way ik verloor de link die ik zelf gaf aan (een vrouwelijk) iemand hier die vroeg naar een *codex die frequenties geeft van Nederlandse woorden* en ik heb die nu nodig want ik kan (eindelijk!) downloaden  dank zij een universitair emailadres. Iemand een idee van de titel van het werk, van de website of van de link?


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> By the way ik verloor de link die ik zelf gaf aan (een vrouwelijk) iemand hier die vroeg naar een *codex die frequenties geeft van Nederlandse woorden*



corpus hedendaags nederlands Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands search


----------

